# Olight S30R Baton II (XM-L2 U3 1x18650, 2xCR123A) with Charging Dock Review



## candle lamp (Aug 4, 2015)

Olight has released the S30R II Baton, the upgraded version of the S30R, which is one of the Olight rechargeable Baton series, powered by 1x18650 or 2xCR123A. The packaging is the clear plastic container. You can see the important features and specifications on the side and back of the packaging. 
.
.





S30R II comes with removable pocket clip (attached), spare o-rings, charging dock, micro -USB cable, anti-slip pad for charging dock, customized Olight 18650 (3600mAh) protected, user manual, anti-slip pad installation manual.
.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Olight's website & manual :

• Fast and easy charging. The light features a micro-USB charging dock that includes an additional USB input to charge other devices.
• The light is powerful and small with a maximum light output up to 1020 lumens.
• The flashlight includes 1 x 18650 3600mAh. 
• Cree XM-L2 U3. The maximum output is 1020 lumens
• Hardened tempered glass with two-sided anti-reflective coating featuring a glow-in-the-dark o-ring
• Tough ultra-clear tempered glass with two-sided anti-reflective coating
• Multi-function side switch with five brightness levels, plus a strobe mode
• Flat tail cap with a strong magnet providing the ability to use it as a hands-free work light
• Removable pocket clip that is scratch resistant
• Thermal management safety program provides overheating protection by dropping high output by 60% after 5 minutes of constant on
• Featuring a wide range current circuit. The light can be powered by 2 x CR123A (Cannot be charged).
• Reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation
• Can be powered by two non-rechargeable CR123A lithium batteries as a last resort in an emergency.
• Low standby current below 15uA
• Flashlight : 4.69in/119mm x 0.98in/25mm 
• Charging Dock : 2.17x1.97x0.63 in / 55x50x16mm 
• 122g/4.3oz (flashlight with battery)
• 24g/0.85oz (charging dock) 





.
.

























The hard(type III) anodizing is a matte black and no flaws on my sample. All labels are sharp and clear in bright white against the black background. The raised checkered pattern is present over most of the body and tailcap. The light has no tail switch. Fit and finish looks very good.
.
.





The light has 2 parts. The body is one piece with the head (i.e., the body has a built-in head). The pocket clip also works as a good anti-roll device. The light gives you the option to choose between an included 18650 (3200 mAh) or a 18650 (3600 mAh) battery. My review sample came with a 3600mAh cell.
.
.










The light has a flat head tip and a GITD blue o-ring. The head has a clean looking cylindrical design with a hex-shaped neck which provides grip. There's an electronic side switch on the hex-shaped neck for on-off and mode changing. The side switch cap is not the hard plastic or metal button, but it looks soft silicone rubber. The switch cap is very slightly protruded from a metal surround. This may cause the risk of accidental activation. The switch has a good feel to touch and has slightly short travel, which produces a quiet clicking sound when pressed. Note that the negative (-) battery contact in the head has a spring. 
.
.










The light uses AR coating lens where the purple hue is reflected on it. The reflector has a smooth pattern. It is well polished with no noticeable finishing flaws and well-centered XM-L2 U3 LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





When you turn on the light, it charges up the GITD o-ring.
.
.





There is a low voltage warning sensor under the side switch. The red LED below the switch will light up as the battery is near exhaustion.
.
.





The pocket clip is sturdy and hold onto the light securely. It is removable and reversible, allowing both bezel-up or bezel-down. The wall thickness of the body is 2.1mm. The light feel solid. 
.
.





The body and tailcap is mostly covered in aggressive raised checkered portions. The grip is very good. 
.
.










A custom protected Olight 18650 (3600mAh) rechargeable cell came with the S30R II. It features over-discharge (2.5±0.05V)) protection, short circuit protection and over-charge protection). Labels are rather extensive in addition to the manufacturer and battery name. Note that the battery does have both positive and negative contact on the traditionally positive end and the opposite side is negative only. In other words, the inner raised contact is positive polarity and the outer contact is actually negative on the one end only. You can use other 18650 cells in the light, but you will not be able to charge them in the light.
.
.





The screw threads are square-cut of good quality. Threads are well machined, and anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads are well lubricated. Screw threads action is smooth with no cross-threading or squeaking on my sample. 
.
.





There is a small spring-loaded positive (+) contact, and negative (-) contact ring surrounds the central positive contact on the inside of the tailcap. This negative contact ring act as a physical reverse polarity protector. The positive and negative contact design in the tailcap has two intentions : battery charging and battery protection from reverse polarity.

*[*Edit 15.09.04*] *True flat-top or wide button-top batteries will not work in the light.*[*Edit 15.09.04*] * There is a magnet in the tailcap and the magnet pull is strong. The light sticks to all the metal objects made with steel. It allows the light to adhere to the vertical metal surface. There are two exposed metal parts (i.e., a recessed inner circular contact and an outside ring) on the outside of the tailcap. These do connect magnetically to the charging dock. The magnet helps the light stick to the charging dock securely and stably. The S30R II can tailstand.
.
.





Unlike the other lights, you have to insert the batteries into the light as shown in the picture above.
.
.
*User Interface* 

There are two modes (i.e., general mode & strobe mode). 

On-off and output switching is controlled by the electronic side switch. A quick press and release (i.e., click) turns the light on, and another quick click turns the light off.

Holding down the switch will proceed Low -> Med. -> High, in repeating sequence, when on. To select your desired mode or output level, just release the switch. The light has mode memory, and remembers the last output level used when you turn the light off and back on. But note that it always turns on in Low after a battery change. 

You can access Moonlight directly from "Off" by a sustained press of the switch for one second. This means Moonlight is a completely separate mode from the above Low, Med., High. 
A single click from Off will access to the memorized output level.
A double quick click will activate Turbo directly, whatever mode the light is on (even Off).
A triple quick click will activate Strobe directly, whatever mode the light is on (even Off). The strobe has no memory. A single sustained press of the switch will return to the previous output level 
.
.




















You can connect the charging dock to the USB port of your PC by a bundled micro USB cable or to your electric outlet by a AC/DV USB adaptor. But the adaptor was not supplied from Olight, so I use my Galaxy S4 USB adaptor (output DC5.0V, 2A). There are a micro USB input port and an extended USB port in the charging dock. You are able to use the extended USB port for data transmission or charging for cell phones or other digital products.
.
.





A LED indicator on the charging dock shows you two charging status. It lights up constant red under normal charging condition. When charging is complete, it turns to constant green. Also in case battery installed wrongly or tailcap not screwed, it just shows green.
.
.
*Charging in the light*
I did two charging tests with a bundled Olight 18650 (3600mAh) in the light, using the USB adaptor (output DC5.0V, 2A). The voltage before, under and after charging are as follows :











I used the Xtar USB Detector "VI01" to measure charging current and input voltage.
For first charging test, I used a discharged Olight 18650 (3600mAh) battery, resting voltage was 3.12V. As shown in the above table, the initial charging and input voltage were respectively 0.62A and 5.31V. For about 10 mins, it's hard to read the fluctuating current. Max. charging current was 0.99A at about 2hrs charge.
After 5hrs, the current was down to 0.11A. After 5hrs 9mins, charging was completed and the LED indicator in the charging dock went green. The resting voltage of the 18650 was 4.24V at this point. It is reasonable and good for charged voltage.

Note that USB detector indicated 0.01A, even when the LED indicator was green. If I remove the light from the charging dock, the current is still 0.01A. I was not sure if the 18650 in the light is continuously charged after the LED indicator go green. So I decided to do a second charging test. 
.
.





After discharging the same Olight 18650 (3600mAh) cell to 4.16V, I started a test. After 24mins, the LED indicator in the dock went green and the charged voltage was 4.24V. Like the first charging test, there was a small current 0.01A. I checked the voltage after 1 hr, 2hrs, 24hrs. As shown above, the voltage dropped from 4.24V to 4.21V. I think the charging dock does not seem to charge the 18650 after full charge. But I don't know whether the charging dock will charge the cell again or not, in case the voltage of the cell drop to a certain level.
*[*Addition 15.08.05*]*I was confirmed by Olight that when the 18650 voltage drops to 4.05V, the charging dock will start to charge it again.*[*Addition 15.08.05*]*
.
.
*Standby Current Drain*

Due to the electronic switch design, the S30R II is drawing a small current when the batteries are installed and the tailcap fully connected. I measured this current as 14.4μA. considering a 18650 (2600mAh), that would translate into around 20 years before they would be fully depleted. This is not a concern. But I would recommend you store the light locked-out when not in use for a long period. 
.
.





From left to right, Olight 18650 (3600mAh) protected, Olight S20, Xeno S3A v1, Olight S30R II, Eagletac D25LC2, Fenix PD35 TAC. 
.
.





From left to right, Olight 18650 (3600mAh) protected, Olight S20, Olight S30R II, Eagletac D25LC2, Fenix PD35 TAC. 
.
.
*Measured Dimensions*




.
.





It is good size to hold and use. It can be used as an EDC light. The entire light's compactl & cylindrical design makes it feel comfortable when held in hand. The wall thickness of the body is reasonably thick (2.1mm), and the light feel solid. *Overall build quality* is very high.
.
.
*PWM*





The light shows no sign of PWM at all output levels. I notice there is no buzzing sound at any levels. 
.
.
*Runtime*





The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for High is as above graph.
S30R II continues to have a defined step-down on Turbo on all batteries (after 3 mins of continuous runtime). The light steps down gradually, taking about 3 mins to level off at the lower Turbo level (i.e., higher output than High). This means you are unlikely to notice the step-down on the light. This is a timed step-down feature (i.e., not a thermally step-down). Note that you can restore initial max. output by a double quick click again. After 6 mins, the light enters a period of flat regulation. As expected, bundled Olight 18650 (3600mAh) gives you both longer runtime and gradual output decrease at the end.
.
.





The light on High maintains perfectly flat regulation for an extended period, before dropping off in output. Again, bundled Olight 18650 (3600mAh) gives you both longer runtime and gradual output decrease at the end.
.
.





This is the runtime graph showing Turbo, High. Output-runtime efficiency seems excellent, as expect for a current-controlled light.
.
.





The light is a heavily driven light for this class. Compared to the other 1x18650 class light, the S30R II shows the excellent efficiency and output similar to Fenix PD35 TAC. 
.
.
*Beamshot*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/25sec, Auto white balance 














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/100sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/800sec, Auto white balance














.
.
- ISO125, F/8.0, 1/2000sec, Auto white balance















The medium sized hotspot is well focused and its tint is slightly towards the pure white hue on my sample. A soft corona surrounding the bright hotspot is slightly yellow. The spill beam width looks almost the same as the PD35 TAC and clean with no noticeable artifacts. The overall beam profile is good. The overall beam tint is a typical cool tint.
.
.
2. 7.0m Indoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1/10sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The spill beam width is slightly narrower than PD35 TAC at this distance. 
.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO125, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





Beam pattern is good. The S30R II has resonable throw for the class, given the size of the head and reflector.
.
.





This is a Moonlight mode showing a very nice lower low output level. 
.
.
*Overall Impressions*

• Build quality is very high
• The light can stably tailstand 
• Anti-roll indentations on the body
• There's a possibility of accidental activation from off, due to the slightly protruded switch
• Small standby current drain (14.4uA) is inevitable, but not a concern 
• Physical lockout function at the taicap 
• Physical reverse polarity protection function
• True flat-top or wide button-top batteries will not work
• Mode memory for all output levels except Strobe
• Charging a bundled Olight 18650 (3600mAh) in the light seems good, fast and safe
• You can use 1x18650 or 2xCR123A (or 2xRCR123A)
• Only bundled Olight 18650 cell can be charged in the light
• Timed step-down feature on Turbo
• Output-runtime efficiency is excellent 
• Max. output (Turbo) is very high 
• True Moonlight mode is available
• Low battery warning indication function (i.e., the red LED below the side switch will light up) 
• No sign of PWM flickers at any output modes
• Beam pattern is good
• Overall beam tint is cool white

Olight S30R II provided by Olight for review.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Aug 4, 2015)

Bloody great review mate. I have bought the PD35 TAC based on your previous review, and now keen to to buy the Olight S30R II on this current review lol. Good job in convincing me to buy another light I don't really need


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, great review, again Candle Lamp!
+1
This light is one of my next buys.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 4, 2015)

LeafSamurai said:


> Bloody great review mate. I have bought the PD35 TAC based on your previous review, and now keen to to buy the Olight S30R II on this current review lol. Good job in convincing me to buy another light I don't really need



Thanks for your support. LeafSamurai!
Both lights are good to use. Whichever you choose, it's the good choice.
You already have the PD35 TAC and you can choose another light you want.
It would probably good for you to get the better light in the future.
If you think so, maybe you will not be able to buy nothing today and even tomorrow.
But it seems you don't tnink so. Consumption is conductive to growth and jobs and your life. 



WarRaven said:


> Yes, great review, again Candle Lamp!
> +1
> This light is one of my next buys.



Thanks WarRaven!


----------



## marcinkov (Aug 5, 2015)

It will be interesting to be compared with the first edition of S30R.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 9, 2015)

marcinkov said:


> It will be interesting to be compared with the first edition of S30R.



I don't have the old version of S30R, but the version II is an obviously good light with a stable charging dock.


----------



## Raysbeam (Aug 10, 2015)

Exceptional review my friend, I'm excited to get mine as replacement for my S30R from Olight. I'm very pleased with Olight's Quality and Service.


----------



## Camo5 (Aug 16, 2015)

OP: You forgot something. The new s30R II can act as a desklamp (You can turn it on while it is charging) The old one cannot. Being someone who likes to go hiking and has lots of access to electricity, i can plug it into a portable battery for loads of runtime 
(I do have both lights, was sent the II because my gen 1 has the tailcap issue, just like raysbeam, got it 2 days ago)


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 16, 2015)

Just a follow up from me, as this thread slipped my mind, sorry.

I did buy the S30RII, 3600 version.
Great light.
Form factor is great, cell can be charged outside of light in most chargers of mine. 
Pleased I am. 
The one sort of down for me, is double click to turbo when already on.
I'm mostly ok with it being outside of normal rotation to save cell power, though it does limit quickness to use that feature with a millisecond of darkness as it switches oddly.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 17, 2015)

This lights small footprint is amazing to me, just a wee bit longer then my MH20 and and shorter then my PD35s and slimmer then both.
No sharp jutting edges, grippy yet consistent form from head to tail. 

It actually is doable in my work shirt pocket for carry, and not pulling shirt off of me. Drops in jeans pocket with little to show outside.

I am quite impressed with this light, good EDC ability and performance in a plug and play fashion. 
Instead of being tactical it's more like a great general purpose light. 

The MH20 might be the smallest usb rechargeable, but this feels like the smallest rechargeable 18650, as its not as fat around for half it's body length like the MH20. 

Kudos Olight, this is a great utility/general purpose, easy to carry light. 
If it's carried, it makes all the difference between used an not, IMO.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 18, 2015)

Camo5 said:


> OP: You forgot something. The new s30R II can act as a desklamp (You can turn it on while it is charging) The old one cannot. Being someone who likes to go hiking and has lots of access to electricity, i can plug it into a portable battery for loads of runtime
> (I do have both lights, was sent the II because my gen 1 has the tailcap issue, just like raysbeam, got it 2 days ago)



Oh! it's nice. Instead, charging time will be longer. 
Thanks for your information. Camo5!




WarRaven said:


> This lights small footprint is amazing to me, just a wee bit longer then my MH20 and and shorter then my PD35s and slimmer then both.
> No sharp jutting edges, grippy yet consistent form from head to tail.
> 
> It actually is doable in my work shirt pocket for carry, and not pulling shirt off of me. Drops in jeans pocket with little to show outside.
> ...



Thanks for your feedback. WarRaven!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 18, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Just a follow up from me, as this thread slipped my mind, sorry.
> 
> I did buy the S30RII, 3600 version.
> Great light.
> ...


Well I'm a schmuck, I found a trick.
Set light on a mode like moon or 20 lumen, now double click to turbo, double click back to last mode used instead of cycling through all of them modes again.
Works from off too.
I like that!


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 19, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Well I'm a schmuck, I found a trick.
> Set light on a mode like moon or 20 lumen, now double click to turbo, double click back to last mode used instead of cycling through all of them modes again.
> Works from off too.
> I like that!



I think if you want your own UI such as Moonlight (or Low) and Turbo, that's nice. I appreciate your nice feedback.


----------



## wolf_walker (Aug 23, 2015)

Been enjoying one of these the last few days.
The S10R has, for me, stolen the show from the rest of this line I think.
The 30 is somewhat brighter to my eyes, and assuredly has longer runtime, but
for how I use it the 10 doing so much so well and being so tiny, it's a tough
act to follow.

Very nice light and the current Olight interface is my favorite for EDC and general use so far.


----------



## Camo5 (Aug 24, 2015)

...I have discovered something...the baton 2 has a 2 piece tailcap...the button that used to be on the outside has been flipped around and is now on the inside, including the skimpy spring and the button was rounded. needless to say...turbo mode flickers sometimes, just like the gen 1 baton...


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 25, 2015)

Camo5 said:


> turbo mode flickers sometimes, just like the gen 1 baton...



I think there are three of the main reasons for flickering. The first and second reason are respectively battery and contact surface of the threads, and another one is due to the circuit itself. If you experience the same issue, despite changing good quality 18650 cell and cleaning the contact surface, it's better for you to ask your dealer.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 26, 2015)

Hmm, I was messing around with a cone to kill spill on my S30RII and had it set on Turbo to test length I would be happy with.

After a few on an offs in my quietish garage I swore I heard light when it was switched, sure enough if you set it to strobe an listen its very audible with each flash of light.

Anyone else hear that, lol please?☺


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 27, 2015)

I can actually hear it down to the 100 lumen mode.
Same thing with my S10Rs, can hear it inside rapidly switching.

I'm not saying anything is wrong with light, I'm just curious if others hear that too. Though I guess it's across all the S lights.
I've three, doing same thing on all of them.

Click,click,click,click,Click,click,click,click,Click,click,click,click
Never had a noisy light before ☺


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 27, 2015)

Outstanding review,Candle Lamp! :thumbsup:

I have some questions about this light. The button is different on this light than on the old S30R. It looks like it´s not as deep recessed on this S30R II. Have you had any accidental activation when carrying this light? On old versions of the S-series, there was issues with the charging docks. Has this light performed well with it´s charging dock without any issues?


----------



## wolf_walker (Aug 28, 2015)

After 20 years of guns, cars, aircraft and power tools, I absolutely don't hear a thing..


----------



## emarkd (Aug 28, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Outstanding review,Candle Lamp! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have some questions about this light. The button is different on this light than on the old S30R. It looks like it´s not as deep recessed on this S30R II. Have you had any accidental activation when carrying this light? On old versions of the S-series, there was issues with the charging docks. Has this light performed well with it´s charging dock without any issues?



I'm no the guy you asked, but I own the light as well and would like to give my impressions:

1. The button sticks up ever so slightly above the body of the light. It looks like this:







But in reality the button is now a silicone covering over a smaller button underneath, and the _actual_ button is slightly recessed inside the light. I've had no accidental activation with this light. I'm sure its still possible, but it hasn't been a problem for me.

2. The charging issue with the last generation was actually related to the tailcap. The center pin connection on the tailcap was springy and it would get lint and dirt and crap down in there, causing intermittent connections. The new tailcap has solid metal connection points that do not move, so there's no where for that crud to build up. Instead, the springy bit has been moved to the charging base. This design looks like it would be a lot more resistant to those issues. Here's a quick photo of my tailcap and the new charger base:










Hope this helps. If you've got questions just ask.


----------



## candle lamp (Aug 28, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Outstanding review,Candle Lamp! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have some questions about this light. The button is different on this light than on the old S30R. It looks like it´s not as deep recessed on this S30R II. Have you had any accidental activation when carrying this light? On old versions of the S-series, there was issues with the charging docks. Has this light performed well with it´s charging dock without any issues?



Thank you for your support. NorthernStar!

So far, I haven't had accidental activation in my small bag or pocket .
In my view, accidental activation is always a potential concern with electronic side button. You can lock out the light at the tailcap physically. 

For the charging dock, it's well made, and two exposed metal surfaces (i.e., outside ring and a recessed inner circular contact) connect magnetically to the charging dock well when charging the battery. As I described in my review, the charging process and charged voltage are reasonably good without any issues.



emarkd said:


> I'm no the guy you asked, but I own the light as well and would like to give my impressions:
> 
> 1. The button sticks up ever so slightly above the body of the light. It looks like this:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and nice phictures. emarkd!


----------



## Camo5 (Aug 30, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> I think there are three of the main reasons for flickering. The first and second reason are respectively battery and contact surface of the threads, and another one is due to the circuit itself. If you experience the same issue, despite changing good quality 18650 cell and cleaning the contact surface, it's better for you to ask your dealer.


Looks like it was the threads. 
Holding the tailcap screwed shut tightly renders the light operating normal.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 31, 2015)

Dirty contact, people wipe tube end off and miss cap seating surface.?


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 31, 2015)

emarkd,thank you for your thorough explanation and nice pics!

Candle Lamp, great that you clarify that the issues with the charging dock is corrected on the S30R II.


----------



## NorthernStar (Sep 3, 2015)

Today i received my S30R II, so now i can test it in person.





The switch feels better than i thought, but i must further test it before i can give a verdict. Hower, i noticed that the charging dock works without issues. So far the charging dock charges the battery without any of the symptoms that has appeared on previous versions. I also noticed that the tailcap on the S30R II is different than on the other S10R-S30R series. It feels like a great light so far!


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 6, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> Today i received my S30R II, so now i can test it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. NorthernStar!


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 9, 2015)

If this is inappropriate to ask here, let me know and we'll get it removed.

Does anyone not use supplied base charger?
I assume most that charge via base, do it over night?


----------



## wolf_walker (Sep 13, 2015)

I charge mine on the base once a week or so.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for replying, figured a couple might fess up usage..

Myself, I'm fairly split between, in light and out of light charging.
Lately I've been leaving it on charger overnight too, it's just so handy.


----------



## Greasemonkeey (Dec 22, 2015)

I recently had a Fenix PD35 (lost it down a storm drain) and I'm thinking about buying this light. The one question I have is can I use and charge any 18650 in the light? Because I already have 6 18650 Orbtronic. Thanks.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 22, 2015)

You can use only a raised button-top 18650 battery in the light for normal use, but you can't recharge it inside the light. You will be able to charge either Olight 3200mAh or a Olight 3600mAh bundled battery in the light.



Greasemonkeey said:


> I recently had a Fenix PD35 (lost it down a storm drain) and I'm thinking about buying this light. The one question I have is can I use and charge any 18650 in the light? Because I already have 6 18650 Orbtronic. Thanks.


----------



## dziegma (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello everybody, I'm new on the forum. I have a question, i bought Olight S30R and I notice that my charger led is blinking after battery is charged. is this normal?https://vimeo.com/150925736


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 11, 2016)

dziegma said:


> Hello everybody, I'm new on the forum. I have a question, i bought Olight S30R and I notice that my charger led is blinking after battery is charged. is this normal?https://vimeo.com/150925736



Hi dziegma,

Welcome to CPF! :wave:

I didn't see your post. What you bought is S30R (i.e., not the new S30R II). Can you let me know the manufacturer, capacity, protected (or unprotected) of your 18650 li-ion cell?

Or already fix the issue on the light?


----------



## dziegma (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi. I have S30R II. The battery looks like this.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 12, 2016)

dziegma said:


> Hi. I have S30R II. The battery looks like this.



Thanks for your information. You have the same light as my review sample. 

I haven't experienced any issues with my sample since I did post my review. I used the light somtimes and charged the bundled 18650 (3600mAh) cell in the light several times. There were some issues on earlier version S30R due to the contact problem inside the light, and these were already fixed last year. No heard about the issue like yours with new version S30R II. Did you contact your dealer?

If you can't fix your problem with your local dealer, contact [email protected] directly.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dziegma (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank You for information. I will check few times, if it happens again i will contact to dealer. I let you know. Regards.

Edit:
Today I noticed that the same problem (blinking led) is when I charge my iPhone via external usb in the dock charger and the battery in iPhone is almost charged. I'm thinking that something must be wrong with the charging dock. I will try other micro usb cable and charger plug.


----------



## NaturalMystic (Feb 29, 2016)

Awesome review! I got an S10R Baton II a couple months ago and just received an S30R Baton II today. I notice the S30R's charging dock has a white ring around the magnetic contact whereas the S10R's doesn't. I also noticed that the S30R when seated on the S10R's base seems to wobble on the base a bit and when I put it on the S10R base it was a solid RED for about 4 seconds then would blink off for a fraction of a second.
I also noticed the S10R's base says "Micro-Dok" on it and has an Input of 5V DC and output of 4.55V, 750mA whereas the S30R's base has "Micro-Dok2" on it with input 5V DC also, but output 4.2V, 1000mAh.
Does anyone know if the charging bases are interchangeable? Basically I'm wondering if I need to walk with both bases when traveling.


----------



## 425_ (Mar 1, 2016)

Terrific review. I think this light may be on the to buy list


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 2, 2016)

NaturalMystic said:


> Does anyone know if the charging bases are interchangeable? Basically I'm wondering if I need to walk with both bases when traveling.



Thanks for your support!
I thought two charging bases are interchangeable, and tried to charge Olight 16340 with the S30R II charging dock. I found the charging current was too low (0.09A). But it was 0.22A with the S10R II charging dock. This seems to be due to the different specifications between the charging docks. This means that charing time with the S30R II will be much longer than expected and the final voltage of the 16340 will be lower than with it.


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 2, 2016)

duplicated posting.


----------



## trojansteel (Mar 31, 2016)

Will it be harmed if you leave it on the station? Or can you keep it there worry free?


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 1, 2016)

trojansteel said:


> Will it be harmed if you leave it on the station? Or can you keep it there worry free?



As I described in my reiew, the charging dock does not charge the 18650 after full charge. But the charging dock will charge again in case the voltage of the cell drop to a certain level (i.e., 4.05V). The bundled Olight 18650 has a overcharge protection as well. So you can leave the light on the charging dock without worry. However I recommend you separate the light from the dock, as it seems the charging dock is drawing a small current when the light is on the dock.


----------



## Lateck (Apr 14, 2016)

Candle Lamp; Great review. I did not see this until now and I have owned a S30R ll for a month or so.
I can agree with all of your observations. 

Thank you and I will be looking forward to other reviews from you.

Lateck,


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 15, 2016)

Lateck said:


> Candle Lamp; Great review. I did not see this until now and I have owned a S30R ll for a month or so.
> I can agree with all of your observations.
> 
> Thank you and I will be looking forward to other reviews from you.
> ...



Thank you. Lateck!
I hope you use the light usefully long enough.


----------



## XDmToter (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello everyone at CPF. I'm new here, so please be gentle. 

I am having trouble with my S30R-II. It seems to have gotten stuck in low or moonlight mode. Attempting to switch modes does not change the light output at all. Even strobe mode is very dim. (moonlight strobe?!? not very useful)

Has any one experienced this before? If so, were you able to find a fix?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------

